# Toupe Team vs. Toupe Gel...



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

I have a Toupe Gel saddle that cracked...the saddle has about 2000 miles. Like the colors of the Toupe Team, but not sure I want to try a new saddle as I never had any problems with my Toupe Gel...till it cracked last week. Also considering SMP Selle saddle...but again, don't want to fix something thats not broke, well, at least not when it comes to fit.


----------



## Toona (Mar 8, 2006)

*Toupe saddles*

I have the team and the gel version of this saddle. Have the gel on a C-Dale CAAD 9 and a Toupe Team on a C-Dale System Six and an Orbea Opal. Both are nice saddles.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Do you mean the shell is cracked? This is a too-common problem with these saddles. If you bought the saddle or a bike it came on from an authorized Specialized dealer, I'd take it in for a warranty replacement. Mine had 11,000 on it and it was still replaced.

I really dislike gel saddles in general, and strongly prefer the Toupe over the Toupe gel.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

*Thanks!!*



Dr_John said:


> Do you mean the shell is cracked? This is a too-common problem with these saddles. If you bought the saddle or a bike it came on from an authorized Specialized dealer, I'd take it in for a warranty replacement. Mine had 11,000 on it and it was still replaced.
> 
> I really dislike gel saddles in general, and strongly prefer the Toupe over the Toupe gel.


Thanks for the heads up!!! I will try the warranty replacement first.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

LBS is replacing my black gel with another gel for free...nice! Even though I was hoping to get a black and red team saddle (would match my Cervelo RS perfectly). Free or $160...I will take free!


----------



## peyo (Aug 5, 2008)

That's great news! I have the Toupe (or Toupe Gel) saddle on all of my bikes. These aren't cheap seats -- it's nice to know that Specialized customers are well taken care of.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> LBS is replacing my black gel with another gel for free...nice!


 :thumbsup: 



> it's nice to know that Specialized customers are well taken care of.


Folks, don't part of why you're paying a bit more is for the warranty/service from Specialized. In my experience, they do a great job of standing by their stuff. That's part of the reason I own three of their bikes (S-Works Tarmac, Roubaix Expert, Allez). 

I was actually a bit sad to see my Toupe with 11,000 miles go. Needless to say, it was nicely broken in, and looked like a saddle that had seen the butt-end of 11,000 miles.

Be patient with store. When I took mine in, the sales person said I needed all the original packaging, they'd need to send it out for inspection, etc. I politely pointed out that I didn't think so and that I'd like to talk to the manager. He came out of the back looked at the saddle, asked if I had a copy of the receipt, which I did. He then just gave me a new one from behind the counter. Good deal LBS and Specialized.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Dr_John said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Original packaging? My Toupe came bolted to a seatpost which was bolted to the bike!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Both my Toupe's were purchased as saddles, not as part the bike. I'm not sure why you'd find that surprising.

She was just trying to push back and make it unnecessarily complicated, which was clear after I talked to the manager. Trust me, this wasn't the first warranty claim for a cracked shell on a Toupe. I thought by now they would have had the problem worked out, but I guess not.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

I called the LBS where I actually bought the saddle and one where I didn't and both said all I had to do was bring in the broken saddle and they would give me a new one and send the broken one in under warranty with Specialized. No receipt needed, no box, nothing but busted saddle.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Dr_John said:


> Both my Toupe's were purchased as saddles, not as part the bike. I'm not sure why you'd find that surprising.
> 
> She was just trying to push back and make it unnecessarily complicated, which was clear after I talked to the manager. Trust me, this wasn't the first warranty claim for a cracked shell on a Toupe. I thought by now they would have had the problem worked out, but I guess not.


Dr_John, I wasn't surprised at your situation, I was making a joke, as in.... if I had a problem with my saddle and they told me they needed the original packaging, what I posted is what I'd have to tell them, because the saddle came with the bike! 

I know you've had problems in the past with the saddles, and every so often I check mine over because of that. It's a shame too, because it's the best saddle I've ever used, so... fingers crossed....

And sorry for the confusion. Seems to be happening with some frequency. :mad2:


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> And sorry for the confusion. Seems to be happening with some frequency.


Ugh... sorry for my response. Re-reading it now, that was an unnecessarily snarky comment on my part. Although no excuse, a bad day yesterday. My apologies.

What's funny is that with my busted shell, I now suspect it was probably like that for a long time. I have two Toupe's, and that one's shell seemed to have more 'flex.' Since they were different model years I figured that was it. About a year and a half ago while getting fitted, the fitter noted while watching me pedal that the seat was really flexing. I didn't give it any further thought. For some reason a post on this forum made me look more carefully at my old Toupe. Sure enough the shell was cracked, all the way through. And I only weigh 140 lbs. The only thing holding it together was the cover - which says a lot about how well that's put on. I guess I was lucky. I can see where a busted shell could go way wrong on a spirited ride, so I do keep a closer eye on my Toupe's now.


----------



## Roubaix_2009 (Sep 2, 2008)

DR_John,
11,000 miles, that's some serious riding...


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> DR_John,
> 11,000 miles, that's some serious riding...


And that's just on my Roubaix.  I already have almost 6000 miles on my '08 Tarmac SL, which also as a non-Gel Toupe. My Roubaix got the Selle Italia SLR, and the brand-new replacement Toupe went on my Allez.


----------

